# Cats ears are warm??



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Boo has been recently to the vet (as has SImba). they put her on a small dose of prednizone for her allergies. it just seems to make her a bit sleepy.

I was just now nuzzling her, and i noticed her ears were warm. (she was sleeping though). So i thought about it. Found Simba and felt his, and his feel warmer too. maybe im just cold right now? colder than them?

Simba is in good health with no meds right now and his feel warm too so, its normal i hope?


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

What's the temp inside your house? Cats ears should be warm when they are warm. 
Warm is a relative term though.

What do their ears normally feel like?


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok, so since they were both snoozing hwen i felt them, should be normal?

i know the whole wet nose means healthy thing is a myth... their noses have always been dry when sleeping and wet when awake. not sure why tho. same with our dog when we had him too.

Ive never really noticed their ears very much before, but sometimes their warmer and sometimes cooler i think. maybe depends what their doing? You couldnt boil and egg on her ears or anything, just warm to my cheek.


----------

